# Cycle county electric lift question



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi,
I just bought a cycle country plow with the electric left for a Yamaha Wolverine 1997 350. I have it all installed but in the directions it states to connect the yellow wire that is an accessory switched power to a wire that is live when the iginition switch is on. I guess I have to go buy a meter to find the live wire. When I do find a live wire how would I attach it? They provide a blue connector of some sort.

Also I hope that after I attach this yellow wire the lift will then work as it now does not operate.

Any help would be appreciated.
Mark


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You can temporarily connect the yellow wire directly to the + battery terminal to test initial operation. They only want it permanently connected to a switched power wire so it can't be operated with the key off.


----------



## snowpushn420 (Dec 28, 2002)

mine is hooked up hot, don't fret just make it go up and down...


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

snowpusn420,
You leave your hoocked up directly to the battery? Can that drain the battery?

Thanks


----------



## snowpushn420 (Dec 28, 2002)

I dont see how, it only draws when you push up or down... If you have the newer one with the relay then you must use the ign. power.. I have the old one with the wiring directly to the switch


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I just hooked it up to the line to goes to back light. so I will have to turn the lights on when I use the plow.


----------

